# "Travel" Voting Thread



## Baron (Aug 22, 2012)

It's voting time again - time to tick the boxes and leave comments on the three poems which caught your attention the most.

Please take a little time to read the poems of [URL="http://www.writingforums.com/poetry-challenges/131834-august-challenge-travel.html"]this month's challenge[/URL] and vote for the *THREE POEMS you consider most deserving. 

*It's important that you use *ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

Please leave comments in this thread.


----------



## Baron (Aug 31, 2012)

On person's vote has had to be discounted as he voted for less than three poems.


----------



## toddm (Aug 31, 2012)

"down the stretch they come..."


----------



## JimJanuary (Sep 2, 2012)

oops


----------

